# Finally controlling my IBS-D- after 15 years



## tinybec (Jun 29, 2016)

I've had IBS since my early 20s; diagnosed after every GI test you could possibly do. And it's always been IBS-D, never anything else- a constant sense of urgency, running to the bathroom before I soiled myself, terrible pains, and my food coursing down through my bowel like a train. Along with my IBS-D I was diagnosed with Endometriosis (very common to co-occur in females with IBS), some on my bowel itself (which could not be fully removed). Along the way I've tried the following to control either my IBS-D, or my chronic pain/endo, or both at the same time with:

Diets- Gluten-free, Lactose-free, Candida diet, Low sugar diet, high fibre diet (of course)

Dicetel

Pain Meds- Naproxen and other similars, Toradol, Tramadol, Buscopan, Dyclomine Hydrochloride, Percoset, Tylenol 4, Hydromorphone, morphine

Chronic Pain meds- Nortryptyline, Amytriptyline, Cymbalta

And of course my great, constant friends Extra Strength Tylenol, Gravol and Imodium Extra Strength and Zopiclone for sleep.

(I may be missing some meds that I've taken along the way)

I have a terrible reaction to most prescription medications, and the side effects seem to be worse than the benefits. The pain meds dulled the pain but didn't cure the problems.

I couldn't go out in public without knowing where the washroom was. I spent most plane trips and vacations running for the washroom. I had cramps, bad gas, and a bad, fermenting gut ALL the time.

I found a book called "The Complete IBS Health and Diet Guide"- by Dr. Maitreyi Raman, bought at Chapters. It talks about a low FODMAP diet. I bought many other books on FODMAPS- and every book on FODMAP is NOT the same. The one in this book is very strict- it is a diet that has only certain cooked vegetables (no uncooked vegs, no salads), certain fruits (in small portions), no/limited gluten, and no/limited lactose and low certain sugars. I started with brown rice and built my way up. i followed it for 6 weeks and wrote down everything I ate and the results. I took the book's advice and bought probiotics from the vitamin aisle. I ate small amounts 5 times per day, probiotic 3 times per day. i took a food sack and my own food wherever I went. I went gluten free and lactose free, this time with the complete FODMAP requirements in the book.

2 years later I am on the same strict diet. It hasn't cured me completely (I still have chronic pain from endo scarring and some endo left on my bowel which causes me some pains) and I still have attacks a couple of times a month. But I'm not running to the bathroom 5 times every morning and throughout the day. And with a short fast, I can sit on the plane. And I can go to the mall without needing the bathroom.

Medications I take now- 3 mg up to 7.5 mg of zopiclone per night, and a whole crapload of vitamins. I take Vitamin B12, C, D, E, Multivitamin, magnesium (supposed to be good for chronic pain), Turmeric, Salmon Oil, selenium and Folic acid (these last 2 for the endo). Oh, and niacin (non flush)- greatly helped me for my anxiety! ( I only started the vitamins 6 months ago)

Some things I found that worked best for me:

Eating small amounts and 4-5 times per day, before I am too hungry (then when I have an attack there's not so much to expel









Sticking to the strict diet and give it at least 6 weeks to work (no extra fibre, no uncooked vegetables)

No processed foods (if you could get it in the 19th century, its probably a safe food)

Low sugar (and certain kinds of sugar only)

No/very low caffeine (I can do 1 cup of coffee/tea on SOME days)

No Pop or carbonated beverages (water only- drinking a glass of water before eating in the morning is great, and 4-6 glasses per day)

Limit severely high fat foods

No alcohol (I can do a glass of red wine SOME nights) and finally

Exercise- it's hard, but it's necessary- 3 times per week minimum, yoga and jogging work best for me.

Everyone is different and it may not work for everyone. And it's hard- food is needed fuel for me now rather than a joy. I still carry my Imodium and Gravol and Tylenol everywhere I go for emergencies and I still take Tylenol 4 every now and again when my pelvis is really bad. But overall I've improved at least 70%. It's not going to be cured, I'm just trying to live with it. And I wanted an improvement so badly that I would have done just about anything.

P.S. Most doctors know very little about IBS and the needs of specific people- they are trained in anatomy and surgical techniques and trained (and paid!) in how to prescribe meds. After all these years, I think the best doctor for you is yourself, because you live with yourself every hour of every day, and you know every symptom and pain you have. I've come to see my doctors (and I have a bunch of them) as a path to meds and remedies I want to try, and that's it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Good post. In some aspects I am more strict than you are. I totally avoid alcohol and coffee. Also sugars.

I find that I can tolerate some raw veggies. And also some high fodmap foods such as onion.


----------



## tinybec (Jun 29, 2016)

That's impressive. I've gotten to the point where I can do some raw spinach and lettuce and a small amount of tomato. I can't do onion at all, though, although I love them.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I cook both lettuce and spinach. I use arugula for a raw salad.


----------

